# Arto external screen



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

Anyone using an external screen for an Arto. How does it fix to van? Any suggestions for DIY please


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

At the bottom you use bungees to link the screens to the mirrors.

At the top I made two small plates from 2mm thick aluminium plate cut to the same shape as the back of the top front marker light but with a protruding hook shape bent slightly outwards at the bottom. I then removed the top marker lights and sandwiched the plates between them and the side of the van with a bit of Sikaflex to seal. This gives two neat little hooks just below the marker lights to link bungees and secure the top corners of the screen.

Easy. :wink:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I may be jumping the gun.

I asked this question some time ago.

If it is the older Arto with wing mirrors mounted on lower brackets the bottom fixing is no problem.

The top fixing was solved by MHF member 'Gaspode'(when he had an Arto) by making a small bracket with a hook which he fitted behind the amber side-light just above the front side windows - neat little job.

Our Gaspode is one of the technically useful and helpful members who make this forum so worthwhile.

Geoff


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

Gaspode what material did you use and where did you buy it please.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

You think you have a had a good and original idea and then find out that somebody pipped you to it. I have just made the same sort of bracket behind the top marker lights on our Flair mine of course are carbon fibre with turned nylon knob to loop elastic over. I say carbon fibre of course, by that I mean that we used to have a business making things in carbon fibre so have more pieces of scrap carbon to cut at that anything else. The biggest problem was that the wiring loom was well sealed into the hole behind the lights and had to be teased out to get the terminals off and back on.

Still have the CNC programme for them so could get some cut if you can provide your own knob or hook.

PM if you like and I will send you a photo.

Martin


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> Gaspode what material did you use and where did you buy it please.


I was fortunate in that a fellow member had a quantity of material he'd sourced from Silver Screens let me have enough to do the screen, they don't normally sell it and I don't know how he managed to buy it - no questions asked. :wink:

There used to be a German supplier who sold it by the metre but I can't find the link, it's posted on MHF somewhere. :?

EDIT:
Just found the link, go to page 24.
http://www.kantop-isomatten.de/dokument/ProduktKatalog_englisch.pdf


----------

